
In Tech – How to Fire Your Enemies, or How to Avoid a Layoff - somid3
http://youexec.com/articles/in-tech-how-to-fire-your-enemies-or-how-to-avoid-a-layoff-tsp6a?r=yc
======
didgeoridoo
Poe’s Law in action. I can’t tell if this blog is satirizing Machiavellian
corporate environments, or if it’s trying to offer useful advice.

Guess there’s no reason it can’t be both.

